# CPT codes 73130 & 73140



## NESmith

I really hope this does not sound dumb, but when the description in the code reads minimum 2 views does that mean that 2 views must be done? We are having a discussion about this and I think that you can bill up to 2 views as long as it is documented but that two views do not have to be done  & someone else says that two views must be done. Please help. Thanks


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com

73130 is for 3 or more views of the hand.  If there are 1-2 views done you would use 73120.

73140 is min 2 vws of the finger, however unlike 73130 there is not an alternative CPT for lesser views.


----------

